# Tour de Gruene



## steelrpm (Apr 27, 2011)

Tour de Gruene

Registration just opened for the ITT - anyone else going?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds fun, doubtful I can get the wife to let me go haha.


----------



## steelrpm (Apr 27, 2011)

Peanya said:


> Sounds fun, doubtful I can get the wife to let me go haha.


You get a ticket to Wurstfest at the packet pickup I think...could be a bargaining chip. 

Wurstfest


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

I am gonna try and talk the wife into riding one of the shorter routes, 17 or 31. Looking at the route map on-line, they look like sweet out-and-back routes down river road. Should be nice for the wife on her townie.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm doing the ITT this year. Course looks pretty tough, but should be fun.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

watch for the turn right at the mile 14 marker - a down-hill right hand sweep that should get you to 25-30mph, followed by a hard left hand corner onto the bridge (first crossing?) over the river. Overcook it and you end up in the river, after whacking the 1' high concrete guardrail...

Finishing on the dam will be kewl...


----------



## steelrpm (Apr 27, 2011)

Jerry-rigged said:


> watch for the turn right at the mile 14 marker - a down-hill right hand sweep that should get you to 25-30mph, followed by a hard left hand corner onto the bridge (first crossing?) over the river. Overcook it and you end up in the river, after whacking the 1' high concrete guardrail...
> 
> Finishing on the dam will be kewl...


Good to know. I've ridden around Canyon lake a couple of times but never river rd. I need to find time one weekend to check out the course.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

in with a buddy for the 2-up TTT on Sunday.


----------



## weenfreek (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll be there with a friend. We'll be doing the 46 mile probably. Pretty excited, although weather is going to be *37* according to weather.com. Breaking out the cold weather stuff!


----------



## PatrickMitchell (Feb 17, 2009)

I am doing the 64 with my buddy Dave. I am really looking forward to this event. I am hoping to finish early, watch some of the TT, then head to the Mellow Johnny's swap meet. Anyone else doing the long ride? We wll be riding at around a 15-16 mph pace. I am going to hit all the stops and take the time to shoot some photos. Come join us!


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Wouldn't mind doing it but don't have away to get there unless I ride from Austin. That would be an over100 mile day.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

exracer said:


> Wouldn't mind doing it but don't have away to get there unless I ride from Austin. That would be an over100 mile day.


post on TXBRA looking for a ride, I'm sure there are plenty of people driving from Austin on Sat and Sunday morning


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally posted by *Creakyknees *


> post on TXBRA looking for a ride, I'm sure there are plenty of people driving from Austin on Sat and Sunday morning


I'll do that. Thanks.


----------



## steelrpm (Apr 27, 2011)

Just looked at the start times. I'll be at 2:43 or so on the cheapo scott. See ya'll there.


----------



## weenfreek (Sep 26, 2009)

what a beeyootifull ride!


----------



## steelrpm (Apr 27, 2011)

weenfreek said:


> what a beeyootifull ride!


It sure is. For many of us that did the ITT, we had the opportunity to ride the course twice...:mad2:


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

How'ed that happen? How about a story for us poor sods that had to work and didn't even get on the bike this weekend?:blush2: Please? :cryin:


----------



## steelrpm (Apr 27, 2011)

Jerry-rigged said:


> How'ed that happen? How about a story for us poor sods that had to work and didn't even get on the bike this weekend?:blush2: Please? :cryin:


From what I gathered, there was a last minute bailout by the raft company that was going to provide trailers and vans for shuttles. There was one van available but no bike transport...with the promise that someone would watch the bikes . 

No skin off my back really because I found a ride on the way back but some people were pretty miffed. Many rode back while the awards were being given out. 

I heard that one lady went over the embankment at the last river crossing and judging by the water levels, it probably wasn't much fun. 

All in all a good event and I had fun - I was somewhat content with my time and know to avoid that dam road next time I'm riding in the area. The suffering at the finish was pretty awesome to watch.


----------

